# need advice on buying a metal lathe



## feathermypen

Hi all I will make this as short as pos, I'm looking to buy a metal turning lathe the one I did buy is not doing the job as it was more intended for turning 10mm brass and ali and maybe some mild steal what I looling to buy is a Myford ML
for about £700.00 referbished any advise or tips problems to look out for and will it do my as most of the turning will be in 12mm 303 grade stainless steal.

I have seen a Myford on Ebay for £700.00 and looks to be in quite a good condition 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... TQ:GB:1123

Please help if you can so I don't make the same mistake.

Regards to all

Merv

Here's a clip of some handles I had to make for a customer

http://youtu.be/NpH4s6Bv6ys


----------



## woodfarmer

If you have the room I would be more inclined to buy an ex industrial centre lathe. Although the Myfords can do a lot of things they take more time and if you should ever want to do something bigger probably wont handle it. My own nearly 100 year old Holbrook when last used would still repeat to 4/10 of a thou. I hope this spring/summer to re commission it.

Of course if you have very specific needs like turning many of the same small thing then maybe a small capstain late would suit you better.


----------



## wizard

The myford was built on the cheap where as the boxford cost three times the cost to make and is a much better lathe, i have had lots of them. The model a is a good one to get.


----------



## Spindle

Hi

You will pay a premium price because of the Myford name - nothing wrong with that but you may find you can get more of a machine for a similar price if you look at Colchester, Boxford, Harrison etc. lathes.

Also, I wouldn't rule out Chinese machinery but there are definitely two schools of thought there :wink: 

Regards Mick


----------



## wizard

Spindle":nw0524l9 said:


> Hi
> 
> You will pay a premium price because of the Myford name - nothing wrong with that but you may find you can get more of a machine for a similar price if you look at Colchester, Boxford, Harrison etc. lathes.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't rule out Chinese machinery but there are definitely two schools of thought there :wink:
> 
> Regards Mick


yes i bought a Chinese warco from new it was so bad i scraped it


----------



## feathermypen

Thanks guys what I'm looking for is an industrial bench type metal turning lathe that is capable of turning small diameter stainless steel bars 12-13mm max all day but without a struggle, I do have quite a bit of space ...that's not the problem but what I’m concerned about is being able to lift it with two strong lads form the road down to my workshop which is probably about 80 meters away (down the garden sort of thing) I run a small turning business from home making men’s razors for a supplier in Scotland so I'm not liable to turn anything of great size, as I say my budget is about £700.00 for a re-conditioned lathe...I am familiar with the Colchester lathes back in the mid-80s I worked for a company that shipped them out to Iraq and Iran to fight each other, I also live 10mile away from Colchester... so where would I find one of these 2nd hand Colchester lathes or the Boxford??
So would you not recommend the Byford then for what I need??
Thanks again guys 

Merv


----------



## wizard

get all my boxfords off ebay all for under £500.00


----------



## Cheshirechappie

Myfords were designed as a small, versatile lathe for modelmaking, mostly by serious amateurs. That said, they are very well designed within the limits of their size and weight - industrial lathes are MUCH more heavy and rigid, but much less versatile as a rule.

Given that you've got to carry it a fair distance, industrial lathes are probably out of the question, but as the work you intend to do is very limited in variety and quite small, something like a Myford ML10 or an old Schaublin capstan bench lathe may suit. Try G and M Tools in Ashington, or Home and Workshop Machinery in Kent - they both specialise in smaller machinery, and may have something suitable within your price range.


----------



## Keith 66

A Boxford is not much bigger than a myford but has a far greater capacity often for less money. Myfords are a good model making machine but always fall down if you want to turn anything bigger, plus they simply are not rigid enough. As for versatility that all depends on the tooling that comes with a machine. Most dealers will buy a school or college machine then strip it of accessories that they sell seperately thereby doubling their money.
shop around & you will find gems out there with tooling. Regardless of make dont be tempted to think its a bargain and you can re tool it cos you will have a hard job doing so.
Last year i sold an ex college Bantam 1600, nice lathe with a full set of tooling right down to the original manual & factory test chart, guy who bought it had looked at 6 of them all stripped & overpriced. Result a quick sale & very happy buyer.


----------



## Cheshirechappie

Keith 66":cnt2ozb0 said:


> A Boxford is not much bigger than a myford but has a far greater capacity often for less money. Myfords are a good model making machine but always fall down if you want to turn anything bigger, plus they simply are not rigid enough. As for versatility that all depends on the tooling that comes with a machine. Most dealers will buy a school or college machine then strip it of accessories that they sell seperately thereby doubling their money.
> shop around & you will find gems out there with tooling. Regardless of make dont be tempted to think its a bargain and you can re tool it cos you will have a hard job doing so.
> Last year i sold an ex college Bantam 1600, nice lathe with a full set of tooling right down to the original manual & factory test chart, guy who bought it had looked at 6 of them all stripped & overpriced. Result a quick sale & very happy buyer.



All you say is perfectly true, but ignores the problem the OP stated in that he has to carry it about 80 metres across the garden from road to workshop. To carry a Colchester Bantam, with or without tooling, 80 metres across a garden would need two VERY big blokes. If he could move it over a flat concrete floor on machine skates or a pallet truck, then it would be ideal (ignoring any possible single phase/three phase electrical problems - industrial machines are very rarely single phase).

For turning 1/2" 303 stainless, a modelmaker's bench lathe of 3" to 3 1/2" centre height will be fine, and not much tooling will be needed either. A decent 3-jaw chuck, toolholders of some sort (quick-change tooling or a 4-tool turret) a pinch-type knurling tool and maybe a tailstock drill chuck and running back-centre will be all he needs. 

A Myford ML7, Super 7 or (cheaper) an ML10 will do the job just fine, can be carried in, and need not exceed the budget. If you come across an old instrument-maker's bench lathe of Schaublin type at the right price, that will do just as well, provided it isn't completely worn out, but avoid the really small watchmaker's and model-maker's table-top lathes.


----------



## shipbadger

Hi feathermypen,

You asked where to look for a lathe; apart from the obvious auction site the following two sites have probably the bulk of adverts by model engineers for model engineers. Reading the descriptions of various lathes on the 'lathes' website should help you decide on whether or not to 'chase' after any particular lathe. http://www.lathes.co.uk/ and http://www.homeworkshop.org.uk/

Other options include asking friends to find out of anything going locally or enquiring at a model engineering club if you have one locally. My hardly used Perfecto cost £100 from a print works that was closing down. Only ever been used to make the odd part to repair the machinery. OK, not the latest word in lathes (= Myford ML4) but for the price suites me fine.
Tony Comber


----------



## feathermypen

Hi everyone thanks for the great tips, I'm still a little in the dark where my options only seem to be Myford ML7 and ML super, the ML7 is the way I'm thinking because of getting the it down to my workshop with ease anything bigger is just not going to happen, now I sort of blown my budget out of the window as I have seen a few go on Ebay for around £800 - £1000.00 I have seen one that quite takes my fancy please be kind enough to take a look
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261408713494? ... 1423.l2649
this one’s up for £1200 please advise - I'm not looking to turn and machine large turnings, all my machining will be items 85mm long 120 grams in weight with some knurling I may at some point want to make stainless steel shaving brushes but these are only 40mm diameter x 65mm long that’s about as large as I will go...so my question is will this lathe be ok and what should I look for when buying I would love to buy the Myford super but there a little out of my budget.

My best regards Meryn


----------



## Spindle

Quote from the sellers? website - 'Lee Valley Customs is a small part time run family business providing anglers with products at very affordable prices. Having experienced precision engineers within our team the products are manufactured by ourselves in the UK using quality materials such as stainless steel, aluminium, acrylic and various plastics. With modern machinery and tooling the quality of our items we sell is of the highest standard you can possibly get.'

Hi

I would be asking myself, and possibly the seller, why a company that specialises in the above is selling this lathe - did it not meet their requirements I wonder?

Regards Mick


----------



## feathermypen

Now that’s a very good point Mick...something I was not aware of that they are a company, food for thought! I think I will certainly ask some detailed questions.

Thanks Mick

Merv


----------



## wizard

Get a boxford it will come apart and fit in a wheel barrow, half the price and three times as good. I deal in tools and i know what i am talking about.


----------



## woodfarmer

Remember you only have to install it once, you will have to live with it for many years...


----------



## feathermypen

right so where can I pickup a good boxford lathe from gooing to have to a single phase though


----------



## wizard

most of them are good they were built to last. get mine off ebay.


----------



## graduate_owner

I was told that Myfords tend to be overpriced and that there's a serious band of dedicated Myford followers who are partially responsible for the prices in that they pay over the odds. However my 'source' is very impressed with colchester lathes (he has 3) and he does some pretty heavy work on them. They come in different sizes (bantam, triumph etc) so one might suit you?

K


----------



## dickm

feathermypen":cfq0b0jt said:


> right so where can I pickup a good boxford lathe from gooing to have to a single phase though


All depends how quickly you want to get it. If you can wait a bit, then the free-ad papers and even the ordinary local papers are worth a look (up here, ScotAds used to be very useful before it succumbed to GumTree, and before that, FridayAd, MK Citizen etc in Milton Keynes supplied me with several bargains). Otherwise, homeworkshop website can have good stuff, but the vendors know what it's worth, so unlikely to get a bargain there. Then there are the specialist auctions - selling up bankrupt or other closing businesses; you feel a bit like a vulture picking on the carcass, but that's life. 
Of course, if you are in a rush, then you'll have to bite the bullet and your wallet by going to machinery dealers. 
Could try a wanted ad in any of the suggestions above - you never know, someone may just be going to sell and you could be there first.


----------



## feathermypen

Some really great advise... where would I be without you lot. I'm toying with the idea of a Bantam, these a guy in colchester wos selling one and I'm only 15 minutes away from the Colchester so i may ring him.

Best regards Mervyn

Keep the advise coming guys


----------



## feathermypen

Good morning all, you have now converted me into wanting a bantam 800 or a student lathe I have found this one on ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/colchester-ba ... 2a385ada7c
got another question the lathe is not too far from me, is it easy enough to remove some of the parts to make it lighter for lifting and transporting down through the garden and in workshop, when I mean lifting I mean manual lifting with some strong guys??

Merv

I really want a Colchester lathe now but I'm very concerned about getting into workshop from the front of my house which is got gates, pergolas, gravel path, steps all the obstacles that would make it impossible to move the lathe as a whole item...any ideas as I would love to own this Bantam and maybe later restore it later on


----------



## bellringer

The weight of that lathe is 343kg but the main bulk of the lathe i should think will not come apart


----------



## dickm

Well, if the Bantam is what your heart is set on, good luck bidding. But check prices elsewhere before getting carried away!

As to moving it, obviously the stand comes off, and if you can get an engine crane near to it, that will cope with the lifting and possibly the moving to your transport if the floor is reasonably smooth. 
The garden journey may be more of a problem, but it's surprising what you can move with a two wheel trolley provided it has biggish tyres - even the garden-centre type would probably do. 
Of course, if you want real luxury, one of those tracked Honda-powered barrows would be your answer!


----------



## feathermypen

Thanks Dick I think my heart is set on A Colchester lathe now either the Bantam 800 or a Student if I can pick one up localized to where I live my son-in-laws father has a big van with a tail lift, failing that I have a pick-up truck that will take a 1000kg but then I would need to hire an engine crane or even buy one which wouldn’t be a problem, great tip about the trolleys Dick that would do it... where there's a way there's a will...isn’t that what they say.

Regards Mervyn


----------



## bellringer

The colchester student weighs 790kg and one piece of advice i was given about it was you need at least a 6 inch concrete slab under it


----------



## Cheshirechappie

I've moved a few machine tools in my time. Smaller industrial lathes are fairly straightforward if you're on a flat concrete floor, but you have to be careful when jacking and packing them up to get them on and off skates or pallet trucks, because they tend to be top-heavy and rather easy to tip over sideways (I've seen the aftermath of such incidents - not good for the machine, usually). Moving a 3/4 ton lathe up a garden path is probably possible, but it's not something I'd like to do. There are specialist devices to get heavy loads up and down steps, but finding them won't be easy.

I think if I were to attempt this, I'd build a runway of scaffolding planks solidly blocked on wooden packing where necessary, and topped with steel plates. Keep the lathe level at all times, except when you're jacking it up and down. Hire a set of machine skates - you won't need big ones - and use three; two tied across at the headstock end, one at the tailstock end. Push the lathe along it's long axis only. Any attempt to push the lathe across it's long axis will tip it over (as will any instability in the ground or wooden packing). If a 3/4 ton lathe lands on you, you're in trouble, so take great care at all times. When you get to steps, keep the lathe level, and move it over a solid platform of timber. Once it's clear of the step, jack it down in about 3" to 4" steps one end at a time. Reverse procedure for up steps. A small Tirfor winch or similar can be useful for moving the machine; shackle it to a skate, not the machine, and chain the skates together so that they move as one.

Colchester lathes have a tapped hole in the middle of the bed near the headstock into which you screw an eyebolt, which makes lifting them relatively easy. Make sure you use the right eyebolt thread (the correct eyebolt is part of the machin's equipment, but most of them go walkies). Secure the saddle at the tailstock end, and make sure the tailstock is locked, or it'll fall off the end of the bed.

Alternatively, buy something you can carry in.


----------



## dickm

CC makes a *very* important point about stability - another good reason to suspend the lathe from something like a crane rather than having it sitting on just its mounting points. Nearly had a couple of nastytipping incidents moving just a Super 7, which is a feather compared to the Colchester.


----------



## wizard

bought a boxford today £125.00


----------



## feathermypen

Wizard I will give you £130.00 for it...lol - got my eye on a Boxford CUD now, I think I could lead into problems with transport with a Colchester Bantam - looking at the the Boxford I think I should be able to remove it from the base and move it easier and still provide my needs.

Good luck with your Boxford Wizard you lucky sod

Merv


----------



## wizard

It’s on eBay now so it can go to lots of good homes


----------



## feathermypen

Hi again guys just a quick one if the lathe I'm looking at is 3 phase although it dont list it as single or 3 phase how easy and how much would it cost to convert 3ph to 240v
heres the listed lathe I'm looking at
http://www.bwmachinetools.co.uk/machine ... mber=10495


Merv


----------



## bellringer

You could use an inverter


----------



## feathermypen

bellringer":3bigiz3m said:


> You could use an inverter


Yer I'm not sure which one if I need one at all.

Merv


----------



## bellringer

Cant help you there i think you need to ring the company selling the lathe and arrange to go see it they should be able to tell you which is best


----------



## wizard

For that price you could buy a model A boxford


----------



## bellringer

Also check how many tool holders it comes with as they do cost 

also are you going to want a DRO


----------



## feathermypen

Cheers guys, a model A what’s the difference?... sorry chaps but this is a whole new world for me as I'm mainly a woodturner, is a model A better machine and as for a digital read out yes that would be handy but not essential, I could probably go to about £1100.00 but I want a good Boxford for that money and with some tooling, QCTP is a must a 240v would be good... hell I didn't know it was going to be such a task to find a good decent lathe.

You guys have stopped me from making some stupid mistakes and that I appreciate I have one stab at this and I need to get it right.

*My search continues!
*
Mervyn

Edited into post 
I now know what the A stands for...LOL 
A and AUD
B and BUD
C and CUD


----------



## feathermypen

Hi all I have found a model A Boxford.. now I have to look for the right inverter I spoke to one lathe company and they said that the motor has to be duel voltage to use an inverter...is this true? I'm hoping the lathe I'm looking at has a duel voltage otherwise I'm back to square one again... I know I may have to pay £200 + for an inverter...any info on this would be great... I'm waiting to get the info from the motor then I shall speak to someone who sells these inverters.

oh! by the way my budget has been blown as it looks like it's going to cost around about £1400.00


Merv


----------



## wizard

If its not duel voltage you can buy a 440v inverter. Also if its a model A and not an AUD its easy to swap the motor.


----------



## Walter Hall

Hi Merv

The motor plate will show the voltage rating. If it shows something like 220-240/380-415 then it can be wired for an inverter. If it only shows the higher voltage range then it probably can't and you will need to buy an inverter as wizard says.

There is more info on wiring motors to inverters here:

http://www.powercaps.co.uk/wp-content/u ... -guide.pdf


----------



## Farmer Giles

You can change an old motor from star to delta if your careful - I did it on my milling machine


----------



## feathermypen

Thanks for the replies guys, the Boxford A model was not that good for the money they were asking £1150.00 in an un-cleaned condition then I would have to add an inverter to the cost plus a few tools so it would have totalled around £1350.00 - £1450.00.

Have anyone any thoughts on the http://www.warco.co.uk/metal-lathes-met ... lathe.html
Again this would have to cut stainless steel 303 grade on a regular basis... just wondering if this machine is up to the job, I’m sceptical about mini lathes but I keep on looking at this thinking it might do, this machine retails at £1350.00 

I would be looking to buy the stand at at some point QCTP 



Features include:

Two speed bands allow maximum torque in the lower speeds
Infinitely variable from 50 to 2,000 rpm
Double vee bedway - hardened and ground
Adjustable gibs to slideways
Offset facility to tailstock
Tailstock quill engraved metric and imperial
Reversible motor
Metric and imperial thread cutting
Reversible leadscrew for left hand threading
Thread dial indicator
Zero / friction dials

Huge torque in the low speed range.

New! Now fitted with powerful 1.1kw (1100w) motor


----------



## feathermypen

Thanks for the replies guys, the Boxford A model was not that good for the money they were asking £1150.00 in an un-cleaned condition then I would have to add an inverter to the cost plus a few tools so it would have totalled around £1350.00 - £1450.00.

Have anyone any thoughts on the http://www.warco.co.uk/metal-lathes-met ... lathe.html
Again this would have to cut stainless steel 303 grade on a regular basis... just wondering if this machine is up to the job, I’m sceptical about mini lathes but I keep on looking at this thinking it might do, this machine retails at £1350.00 

I would be looking to buy the stand at at some point QCTP and a coolant system, any ideas or exsperience using Warco lathes.

Features include:

Two speed bands allow maximum torque in the lower speeds
Infinitely variable from 50 to 2,000 rpm
Double vee bedway - hardened and ground
Adjustable gibs to slideways
Offset facility to tailstock
Tailstock quill engraved metric and imperial
Reversible motor
Metric and imperial thread cutting
Reversible leadscrew for left hand threading
Thread dial indicator
Zero / friction dials

Huge torque in the low speed range.

New! Now fitted with powerful 1.1kw (1100w) motor


----------



## wizard

I bought a new warco and it was rubbish kept going wrong and after a year i scraped it and sold some of it for spares, keep looking on ebay one will come along, if you get a model C at the right price you can upgrade it, if its 3 phase and back drive its easy to change the motor.


----------



## bellringer

I have used there milling machines and they are a joke the are badly built they are not built to the standard of the old machines they also are not as accurate as some old machines but that there mills i have not used there lathe but if there mill are any thing to go by i would not touch them with a barge pole


----------



## bellringer

also they are belt driven you want a gear driven lathe more power you don't need the variable speed that the belt drive offers


----------



## wizard

The warco belt is not much bigger than an elastic band and cost £24.00 and do not last very long


----------



## wizard

The warco tool post will flop around after a few hours of work


----------



## wizard

The warco plastic gears strip


----------



## wizard

If i was given a warco lathe i would take it to the scrap yard as i would not sell junk like that


----------



## wizard

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/boxford-l...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item233730206a
buy it


----------



## feathermypen

LOL well that settles that then!

This is the Boxford I'm looking at
http://www.homeandworkshop.co.uk/boxford.htm?59527

That’s being honest, thanks Guys I'm not going to touch it then, I have found one Boxford CUD that looks in an ok condition and it is 240v I have enquired about a coolant system to go with this lathe, including delivery and VAT = £1350.00 which I'm OK about I would upgrade to a Dixson QCTP at some point. 

If I could get a Boxford BUD I would but there like gold dust


----------



## feathermypen

Thanks Wizard looking at it now... do you know what model that is


----------



## wizard

model C


----------



## wizard

This is a good one
BOXFORD CUD MK 111 5" x 22", 3 jaw chuck, tools, cabinet stand, drill chuck + thread dial indicator £1400


----------



## Farmer Giles

wizard":1hts0dbt said:


> I bought a new warco and it was rubbish



+1, they are definitely the Silverline/Rolson/Blackspur of the lathe world. I would go for an older British lathe any day. Other lathes that may be in your size/price bracket are Harrison and Colchester. I have a Colchester chipmaster, cost me 300 quid plus about 300 to convert it. I swapped out the old variator for a 3 phase motor and inverter so I still have speed control.

In retrospect I wished I had spent a bit more and bought a later one with a few less miles on the clock as I have a bit of backlash to fettle however it was very local to me so easy to pick up. You can still get a very decent one and convert it for less than a grand. The winner for me was it has power feed for both the apron and cross feed.

Regards
Andy


----------



## bellringer

My godfather own a precision engineering works in Manchester and he says if you going to buy a lathe buy a colchester he hold 6 microns on his colchester lathes


----------



## jasonB

I've had the slightly large Warco 280 VF for about 4 years, can't really fault what comes off of it, maybe its just the way its used or people expect too much from them. The one you are looking at does not have plastic gears and uses teh same Poly V belt a smine which is the original so lasting fine.

If they were rubbish I don't think I could make these



















Its fine to play about with an old commercial lathe and getting it up and running for a hobby but as you want this for business can you afford a week (or more) tinkering with it, to me that lost time is lost earnings and would easily add over £1000 to the true cost of the machine.

J


----------



## wizard

i spent weeks with mine in bits and it was you who told me to buy it


----------



## feathermypen

OMG they are amazing, I have already made one mistake with not getting the right machine - luckily I got my money back so i need to get it right.

As I say this is mostly the type of thing I will be making my first batch all sold within a week, the reason for this long drawn out topic is I am very new to metal turning as my thing for many years has been woodturning and pen making...so this is really all new to me. 





303 grade stainless steel


----------



## wizard

This is my boxford started off as a model C now its upgraded to a modle A, Cost £350 for the model C and upgraded it with bits from other lathes i have scraped.


----------



## feathermypen

Hi can you guys tell me if this is a BUD OR A CUD BOXFORD













The guys are selling this as a BUD its going to cost me about £1400 with a Jaguar Cub 3A–1 inverter with the power Capacitors made pendant switchalso has it got power cross feed.
what do you think guys.

Merv


----------



## wizard

its a B


----------



## feathermypen

Cheers Wizard it's not the cheapest one I know £850 + vat £200 on a Jaguar Cub 3A–1 inverter with the power Capacitors made pendant switch...whatever that is LOL... £85 delivery + plus all that stinking VAT 

I would just like to say many thanks to all you folk especialy Wizard who has help me over the last few weeks, I think I maybe have been a bit of a pain in the backside but I really do appreciate it.

Merv


----------



## feathermypen

Hi chaps here’s the latest, lathes now in the workshop with Jaguar CUB inverter and remote all installed and running.

Just a couple of quick questions that I’m baffled about, firstly not sure if I'm doing something wrong here but why is it that I can slow the speed down almost to a stop with light pressure holding the chuck, this happens in a low speed and a medium speed...obviously I don’t recommend this to anyone but surly this shouldn't happen, I thought the inverter gives more power and torque, I thought that the belts might be loose but they seem to be ok, can anyone throw some light on this.

My other tech question is on the automatic power cross feed, how do I engage cross feed so it cuts into the face, I can engage the cross feed but it only works from the centre out but not outside to centre... again unless I'm doing something stupid, the cross feed will traverse inwards "IF" the lathes in reverse but then surly you cannot take a cut like that...hope I have explained myself OK.

Best regards Mervyn


----------



## Farmer Giles

Hi Mervyn

The motor will offer more power the closer you get to the designed speed, usually around 1500 or 3000 rpm however there may also be inverter settings you can tweak to improve low speed power a tad. Use gears if you want low speed and torque. 

I haven't used a Boxford since school so I'll pass on the cross feed question without searching for t'manual

Cheers
Andy


----------



## feathermypen

Cheers Andy now this is going to sound stupid but how do I engage the gears... what levers do that? the reason I ask is that my turnings are going to be knurled and that should be done at a low speed, I will at some point look for a manual on this lathe 


Merv


----------



## Farmer Giles

You may be able to find the manual for free however here it is for a fiver

Here's a free Boxford lathepdf - know your lathe


----------



## DTR

I'd hazard a guess that to change the direction of the cross feed you need to change the direction of the leadscrew. On my Myford that would be done by the tumble reverse lever. That's just a guess though, I don't have any experience with either Boxfords or power cross feeds.


----------



## Benchwayze

wizard":1ahm40eq said:


> This is my boxford started off as a model C now its upgraded to a modle A, Cost £350 for the model C and upgraded it with bits from other lathes i have scraped.



Very nice Wizard... 


Can you operate it in a wheelbarrow? :mrgreen: 


Hat, Coat ........................................................................................................



















Door! 

Cheers. John (hammer)


----------



## Benchwayze

jasonB":2ibgxor6 said:


> I've had the slightly large Warco 280 VF for about 4 years, can't really fault what comes off of it, maybe its just the way its used or people expect too much from them. The one you are looking at does not have plastic gears and uses teh same Poly V belt a smine which is the original so lasting fine.
> 
> If they were rubbish I don't think I could make these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its fine to play about with an old commercial lathe and getting it up and running for a hobby but as you want this for business can you afford a week (or more) tinkering with it, to me that lost time is lost earnings and would easily add over £1000 to the true cost of the machine.
> 
> J



No. 3 is mouth-watering Jason. I built a similar model from a kit, not quite so sophisticated, but it did work. Eventually sold it on the flea-bay, to a guy in Tamworth. Wish I hadn't! There you go. Beautiful work overall...


----------



## Vic Perrin

COLCHESTER STUDENT LATHE Metal Screwcutting Machine Tool Harrison Myford Boxford
*SEE DEMO VIDEO* 230V Motor, Suds, Chucks & Accessories
Just seen this one on eBay


----------



## graduate_owner

One quick comment regarding moving a Colchester lathe. Use the lifting eye if you possibly can. I saw one that was lifted using slings - damaged the half nut and the lead screw. Someone had put the slings around the bed and when lifted, the whole lot moved because it was out of balance.

K


----------

